# Tivo Shows Off Its New Box



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Could DTV use this box? Tivo is touting one box for everthing. It will have wifi with wirless N.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/02/life-from-tivos-one-box-press-event/


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Could DTV use this box?


No, it's cable only.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> No, it's cable only.


Sorry my bad.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks really good, almost makes me wish I had the ability to get cable 

Ok, maybe not


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> No, it's cable only.


It does antenna feed as well.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe the new D* Tivo would be like this?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If Time Warner would switch over to ALL digital, I might be tempted!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> Could DTV use this box? Tivo is touting one box for everthing. It will have wifi with wirless N.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/02/life-from-tivos-one-box-press-event/


wifi with wireless N is a dongle you have to buy. Not included.

I wasn't impressed. Looks like they have ads plastered everywhere. The graphics are much improved, but we'll see how it actually plays out. It'll be interesting to see how it handles the ability to turn stuff on/off - like YouTube, Amazon, Netflix results in my searches. I won't normally want those and I wouldn't be happy to have their logo plastered on the screen whenever I did a search.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the nice crisp HD UI.. hoping this year our DirecTV boxes get upgraded to an HD UI!!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> If Time Warner would switch over to ALL digital, I might be tempted!


You might want to research Cable Card deployment and tuning resolver availability in your area as well.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

bidger said:


> You might want to research Cable Card deployment and tuning resolver availability in your area as well.


They'll rent out cable cards. Does this Tivo include built in SDV recording? If not, is there a limit as to how many SDV "Streams" you can record at once?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is an article in a less Twitted format.

http://dvice.com/archives/2010/03/tivo-premiere-o.php


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> Does this Tivo include built in SDV recording?


There's nothing mentioned as far as "internal sdv tuning resolver" mentioned in the specs. If it were available, I'm sure they would tout it.



kevinturcotte said:


> If not, is there a limit as to how many SDV "Streams" you can record at once?


It's two tuners so it won't add anything. Just know that without it, you might not get all the channels in your cable subscription. Here's a .pdf of Elmira's TWC channel lineup. If you notice, there's a triangle next to channels and packages not available to Cable Card customers.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm underwhelmed. No SDV or Tru-2-Way means this will be obsolete pretty soon I think.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm underwhelmed. No SDV or Tru-2-Way means this will be obsolete pretty soon I think.


If that's true, it won't be obsolete, it already is!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

bidger said:


> There's nothing mentioned as far as "internal sdv tuning resolver" mentioned in the specs. If it were available, I'm sure they would tout it.
> 
> It's two tuners so it won't add anything. Just know that without it, you might not get all the channels in your cable subscription. Here's a .pdf of Elmira's TWC channel lineup. If you notice, there's a triangle next to channels and packages not available to Cable Card customers.


How would that work? Would you need 2 SDV adapters, or would you just not be able to record the SDV channels on the 2nd tuner?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> How would that work? Would you need 2 SDV adapters, or would you just not be able to record the SDV channels on the 2nd tuner?


I have head that SDV adapters only work for 2 tuners and you need to add one to get 2 more tuners working.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm underwhelmed. No SDV or Tru-2-Way means this will be obsolete pretty soon I think.


As to SDV - that's taken care of by an external SDV adapter by Cisco. I currently have two high def TiVo's with SDV adapters, and they work just fine. And yes, you can record/view two switched digital channels at once.

Tru-2-Way still doesn't exist in the marketplace, so it's not a big deal. As far as Video on Demand is concerned, since the TiVo premiere is a flash programmed box with ethernet connectivity, it would be possible for the box to send a request to the cable co. via the web.


----------

